# Golden retriver 2 years old scared at lota of things and other problema



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

my dog is scared of a lot of noises,buses,signs...and sometimes when she is scared of something she wants to go the opposite way and i want that way..and she will just sit and wait for me to go to tje other way...or sometimes theres a small park with grass where i usually go and when i want to go to another big park she just sits and waits that i go to the smaller park how can i correct this?i tries pulling her and she just sits i tried with my brother to go further and i will stay with the dog but she doesent want to go there..i also tried treats...what can i do?its like she controls the walk sometimes,but this doesent happen every time...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden*



aji1234 said:


> my dog is scared of a lot of noises,buses,signs...and sometimes when she is scared of something she wants to go the opposite way and i want that way..and she will just sit and wait for me to go to tje other way...or sometimes theres a small park with grass where i usually go and when i want to go to another big park she just sits and waits that i go to the smaller park how can i correct this?i tries pulling her and she just sits i tried with my brother to go further and i will stay with the dog but she doesent want to go there..i also tried treats...what can i do?its like she controls the walk sometimes,but this doesent happen every time...


Have you taken your dog to the vet for a check-up. Could be that she isn't feeling well. Tell your vet about it,maybe they can give you some ideas or recommend a trainer. Have you taken your dog to obedience classes?


----------



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

no i havent said anything to the vet,but she is good for health she always runs and shes always happy


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. What's your dogs name? 

I know this feeling as my dog was afraid of everything. Was she always afraid of these things, or is this new ? How long have you had her?

Just remember that every time you give in to her and go the way she wants to go, you are letting her know that she will win. Go on shorter walks for now until she starts doing what you want to do. Go out for 5 minutes, and if she tries to go somewhere else, bring her right back home. You can go slightly further every time until she is less afraid. If you give in to her, she will do it her way more and more. She can be exercised by throwing a ball in the garden instead of long walks until she is behaving better.

What kind of treats are you trying to persuade her to follow? I find normal treats don't work in some situations, only very high value treats like chicken or warm sausage.


----------



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

i use normal treats but now i cant give anything like chicken she is allergic


----------



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

and i had her for 2 years


----------



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

anyway she doesent do it always she only does it when she wants to go in the small park but sometimes she wants to go to the other big park so she goes...what should i do if she just sits i cant do anything i have to go to the other way..


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

aji1234 said:


> anyway she doesent do it always she only does it when she wants to go in the small park but sometimes she wants to go to the other big park so she goes...what should i do if she just sits i cant do anything i have to go to the other way..


My dogs try this when they want to go to the beach instead of the field. Two of them doing it at the same time can be tough! You just have to be strong and keep walking in the direction you want to go. If you leave her get her way she will just keep doing it. Give her a sharp tug on the lead, she will eventually come!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your sweet dog..*

Sounds like maybe your dog is in her "TEENAGE years," and just being stubborn. Have you tried just sitting down with her for a minute or so, and
then trying to walk the other way. I also agree with DJdogman, maybe sausage or liver treats might work, is she is not allergic to them.
What is her name?


----------



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

her name is tania anyway i live in italy 
and like today i wanted to go to another plaxe and she wamted to go to a small park...so i just went home to teach her not to do that...and i tried sitting with her for like 10 minutes she jus sits and when i pull she goes back and the other people look at me so bad anyway ill see if shes not allergic what really nice treats can i give her? and what should i do when she comes for the treat say to my dog that shes a good dog?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes you can say good dog if she comes for the treat. Don't worry about what other people think, you need to train Tania for yourself, not for them  Be patient and keep teaching her to go where YOU want to go and nowhere else, she is not the boss though it may take her a while to realise that 

I just keep on walking and pulling, I don't even look at them and they eventually just come. I find just using a collar and lead is best, because using a harness gives them more strength to be able to pull you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tania*

Tania is a beautiful name. I agree with DJdogman just hold tightly to her leash and keep walking and she will come. When she comes gives her lots of GOOD GIRLS!! and a treat. Not sure what treats you have in Italy. Since she has allergies, you can ask your veterinarian to recommend some and also ask them for advice on the walking situation. Have you taken her to obedience classes?

I googled dog obedience classes in Italy and this came up. I would only use a trainer that uses positive reinforcement.
http://doginitaly.com/en/category/educatori-e-centri-cinofili/


----------



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks i will follow these tips  and i cant go to obedience classes my dad doesent want to...


----------



## aji1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks to everyone for helping..


----------

